# Test kits versus Strips



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, I have been testing my new aquarium with a couple of different brands of test strips. I find these inacurate as the colors are not always solid, the colors run and the colors are off, not really matching anything on the chart. Will test kits give me a better result and are they worth the cost? Will they be cheaper in the long run since only solutions will be bought as needed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

yes. the stirps are never accurate. getting ur self a nice master test kit would help u a whole lot better.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yes, a master test kit will give you the results that you are looking for. Plus over the long run they are cheaper.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

price per test, kits are cheaper. But if you won't take the trouble to use the drops, strips are better than nothing. I had some nitrate dip strips and they were easy to use and seemed accurate, but they ran out quickly and I didn't want to spring for more. With any test, check the expiration date before you buy it. Old test kits can be inaccurate, esp, the strips.


----------

